# 5 Vegas Series A Archtype Cigar Review - well spent $2



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First off, don't think that you are gonna get the greatest cigar ever for around $2. With that said, this is a good smoke. It has a nice woodsy a...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Archtype Cigar Review - well spent $2


----------

